# Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012



## mitch (5. März 2012)

Na dann fang ich halt mal an 

dieser kalte Winter hatte ja auch seine schönen Seiten - Momente


----------



## mitch (20. März 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Die Sucht lässt grüßen 

     

einfach zu schön um nur auf der Festplatte zu verrotten


----------



## VolkerN (20. März 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo Mitch,

...allerdings ! 

Besonders das Mittlere find ich sehr schoen.


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

so sah es gestern Abend aus

 

@Volker


----------



## katja (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

wow  sehr schön 

ich hätte gern von jedem ne fototapete, mitch


----------



## VolkerN (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Gestern Morgen...

Sonnenaufgang am Rand von Besigheim...


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

heute geht sie auch wieder mal unter 

 


@Volker: aus 1+2 könnte man ein schönes Pannorama machen -  

wenn der aufgang ned immer schon so bald wäre  - is nicht mein ding


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

gestern war mal wider Ballonfahr Wetter


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

das war heute wieder mal prächtig


----------



## mitch (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

war grade mit dem Hund laufen, es gibt einen kurzen Regenschauer 
 


gleich darauf kommt die sonne wieder zum Vorschein und ich drehe mich um 
 


selten waren die Farben so intensiv


----------



## Connemara (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Tolle Fotos Mitch!

Ich hab aus dem Urlaub in Irland ein beeindruckendes Wolkenfoto mitgebracht


----------



## mitch (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo Birgit,

die Berge wirken ja wie kleine Hügel im Vergleich zu den Wolken, da hast du eine super Stimmung eingefangen


----------



## Connemara (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*



mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Birgit,
> 
> die Berge wirken ja wie kleine Hügel im Vergleich zu den Wolken, da hast du eine super Stimmung eingefangen



Ja, das stimmt...es war wirklich eine etwas unheimliche Stimmung dort, da kein Auto, kein Mensch weit und breit war. Ich war echt überwältigt von so viel Natur . 
...aber das bin ich in Irland Immer


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Auch der längste Tag geht mal zu Ende


----------



## Gunnar (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

...gestern Abend nach einem starken Regenguß


----------



## Lucy79 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

hab auch ein paar schöne Fotos


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAAAAAMvY/wwncL6o1U3Q/w497-h373/_DSC9854.jpg


----------



## mitch (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

so sah es heute abend aus 

  

 

@Yannik  klasse Bild


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hi!

so sah es gestern abend in Meck-Pomm aus:

lg ina


----------



## lyl2lyl (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

ist zwar schon nen jahr alt aber passt zum thema wa  wurde in mannheim aufgenommen


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Servus

Unlängst ...


----------



## mitch (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2011*

Hallo,

auch hier war der Himmel rot


----------



## mitch (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

 

so zwischen den Regenschauern schaut es immer wieder toll aus


----------



## mitch (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

ich hab mal ein neues Panorama Programm ausprobiert ICE (Image Composite Editor) 
==> http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/groups/ivm/ice/ 

ich denke es kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## Springmaus (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

toll



ohne Worte! Vielen Dank für diese wunderschönen Fotos


----------



## HAnniGAP (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Aufgenommen mit Kamera auf Stativ mit Langzeitbelichtung auf der kleinen Insel im Ratscher Bergsee bei Schleusingen. Dazu sind wir abends gegen 21:30 Uhr mit dem Boot auf den See gefahren und eine Stunde später bei Mondlicht wieder an's Ufer zurückgekehrt.

Für alle Fotofuzzis:

Canon EOS 1D Mark II auf Stativ, ohne Blitz, Objektiv 28-200 Zoom auf Weitwinkel, ISO 50, Blende 22, Belichtung 30 Sekunden - ja, so lange mußte ICH im Boot ganz still sitzen, damit ich nicht "verwischt" -  das war die eigentliche Herausforderung bei dieser Aufnahme ... ;-)

Ich wußte gar nicht, dass ich sooo romantisch bin ...


----------



## Gunnar (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

...in den letzten Tagen bescherte uns das Wetter super tolle Sonnenuntergänge und Wolkenbilder...

  

Hier ein Link um das etwas größer zu betrachten...ich hoffe der link funzt...




Sonnenuntergang Leddin 044 von janomd auf Flickr


----------



## Sandra1976 (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Tolle Bilder, bin begeistert   
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Gunnar (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo Sandra.
Schöne Bilder in deinem Album zu sehen und DANKE für die Blumen...
...hab noch nen Bild....die Energie der ZUKUNFT??!!...oder doch nicht???

Olymus OM-D E-M5 Linse 40-150...hier 150mm-F11-1/4000s-iso200


----------



## mitch (14. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

@Anni & Gunnar  klasse bilder

wenns ned immer so schön wäre - SUS (*S*onnen*U*ntegangs*S*ucht) 

und wo wir schon dabei sind, 2 neue


----------



## mitch (15. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

 

das war der Sonnenuntergang von heute


----------



## Joachim (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Schön - ohne Flieger wärs mal wieder nur halb so schön, wie man sieht.  Wir hatten vor geraumer Zeit mal den Vergleich direkt vor Ort, wo ne Zeit lang der Flugverkehr bei uns ruhte - die Sonnenuntergänge sahen dann recht gleich und langweilig aus, ohne Flugzeug Kondensstreifen...


----------



## mitch (22. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

das war heute wieder mal ein Sonnenuntergang der sich gelohnt hat 


  
  
  
 

@Joachim: ohne Chemtrails wäre es halb so schön


----------



## mitch (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

heute Abend im Fichtelgebirge:


----------



## Gunnar (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

...Mitch, immer wieder


----------



## mitch (1. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

@_Gunnar: danke für die _

die Bilder die ich heute machen konnte machen selbst mich baff  - das wetter war einfach mega _ genial was die Natur da immer zustande bringt_

     


der dazu passende Mondaufgang ist [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/176/]hier[/URL]


----------



## mitch (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

leider gibt es am Teich ned viel zum knipsen, es wird halt Herbst. 
Dafür sind die SU umso prächtiger   

gestern:
        

heute:


----------



## mitch (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

war der heut schön


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hi Mitch
Super Foddos ! 
Benutzt du irgend welche Filter ? Kannst du mal paar Daten preisgeben ! Camera , Objektiv, Blende , Belichtungszeit usw ...............:beten


----------



## mitch (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo Andre,

freut mich das dir die bilder gefallen.

nun mal zu den Daten:
Kamera: Nikon D90
Objektiv: AF-S NIKKOR 28-300 mm 1:3,5-5,6G ED VR
RAW-Entwicklung: DxO Optics Pro 
Filter: keine
Blende & Belichtungszeit: nach Lichtsituation 
sonstiges:
The Photographer’s Ephemeris (zur Bestimmung von Mond & Sonnenposition / kostnix ) ==> Tutorial in Deutsch
Image Composite Editor (Panorama-Software / kostnix )

und das wichtigste Tool:

 

denn ohne meinen Hund wäre ich ned so oft unterwegs 
​hoffentlich konnte ich deinen Wissensdurst stillen 
​


----------



## Inken (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Mönsch Mitch, Hammerbilder..!

Über Kulmbeach brennt der Himmel immer irgendwie besonders schön..

Hier an der Küste ist alles ein wenig kühler..


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Moin Inken,
auch wenn die "Mitch SU" sehr schön sind,
"Bilder vonne Küste ham auch lang nich' mehr gesehen!"
Schön, daß Du Dich mal wieder blicken lässt.
Hoffe, Euch geht's gut?


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallöchen !
War mal nen bisschen frech ! 
@ Inken hab mal dein Bild bearbeitet , zur küste war mir es heute zu weit ! 
Da kann och wat klühen, auch ohne Küstennebel 
 
@ Mitch 


> Blende & Belichtungszeit: nach Lichtsituation


Ja ick wees !
Sonne lacht ,Blende 8 !


> und das wichtigste Tool:


 
Na dit hät ick och jern , aber die Zeit !?


> Filter : keine


na so janz nicht ! nimmst ja dit hier : RAW-Entwicklung: DxO Optics Pro
Ist schon doll wat man mit nen bischen Rechner noch so machen kann !


----------



## mitch (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo Andre,

ich dachte du meinst solche Filter: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filter_(Fotografie)

aber um mehr aus den Bildrohdaten zu hohlen ist es schon sinnvoll etwas "Weichware" einzusetzen, oder würzt du dein Essen ned  

Zeit: wenn du dir sie ned nimmst, nehmen sich andere sie dir weg


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Nee nee !
Diese Filter (welche eigentlich ? dein Link bei Wiki ) meinte ich schon , soll ja welche geben die noch Oldschool machen !
So geht´s aber auch , mach es fast ja auch nur noch so , ist halt billiger und vorallem leichter !


----------



## mitch (27. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo,

schnell noch was fürs Auge 

  

 

die Bilder sind vom 23.10.2012 - letzter sichbarer Sonnenuntergang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

auch bei mir geht die Sonne ab und zu unter (wenn man unterwegs ist)

MfG Frank


----------



## Wanderra (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Auch ich möchte ein Foto beisteuern! Ist allerdings schon ein Jahr alt.

Gruß Jens


----------



## mitch (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

@Jens, der Nebel schaut gut aus - macht ne tolle Stimmung.


eigentlich wollte ich gestern den Mondaufgang knipsen, ist mir dann aber zu kalt geworden und so musste halt mal wieder der Sonnenuntergang herhalten


----------



## Wanderra (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Hallo Teichfreunde!

Eure Bilder sind sehr schön!
So hat doch jede Gegend, ihren eigenen Reiz. 

Gruß Jens


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

hab auch eins vom schönen Mittelrhein


----------



## lotta (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

auch von mir
wolkenbilder aus meinem rom aufenthalt
auf dem 2. bild,
mit einem riesigen vogelschwarm, der sich sammelte, um noch weiter südlich zu ziehen.
liebe grüße sabine


----------



## mitch (9. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Wintersonne


----------



## HAnniGAP (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Sonnenauf- und -untergänge, sowie Wolkenbilder 2012*

Wir waren letzten Monat bei meiner Schwestern in Südafrika. Sie musste arbeiten und so haben wir uns das Auto geschnappt.  Bei einem Ausflug in die Wüste sind diese Aufnahmen entstanden.


----------

